# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Halo vs Anadrol

## LeroyB

I figured I would pop in here guys and ask you all since I seem to get a lot of conflicting advice. Quick stats - 34 / 212lbs / 1 cycle before (dbol kicker - test e) / 7 years of training / 3 years of proper dieting.

OK Here are the questions.
Which is better for Strength gains?
What works well with it (the choice above) if anything?
PCT Suggestions?
Would REALLY like a sample cycle that anyone has used with either for raw strength gains in a 6 - 10 week window would be perfection.
Thanks in advance guys!
Keep Pushing!

----------


## LeroyB

:Bbbump: 
Still battling to find people with Halo / Andro exp.

----------


## ranging1

if u dont care how heavy u are anadrol wold prob be better

if your looking for raw strength with little weight, id go with halo, ive seen a trend for people to use halo right before their workouts to give them that extra boost

ive seen alot of powerlifters stacking trenbolone very often lately, gives insane strength gains (would say close to drols strength gains), and doesnt put anywhere near as much weight as drol does)

i personaly find drols strength gains huge, but its weight gains are just as huge

IMO if you were to run a combo of low dose of test with tren and halo you could put on alot of strength with alot less weight

i think the PCT protocol should be the same for any cycle

IMO nolvadex and HCG would be great for PCT, personaly not a big fan of clomid, BUT others find it amazing, id chek out the PCT section of this forum and read the stickys to help make the right choice, and help educate yourself 

IMO a good raw strength cycle, that wouldnt put on HUGE amounts of weight would be

weeks 1-10 test prop 50mg everyday, or 100mg everysecond day
1-10 tren acetate 100mg every second day
1-8 halo at 10mg before your workout


halo is hard to advice on, since i personaly havent had any experience with it


from personal experience i found dbol gave more weight gains then strength gains, testerone gave both good strength gains, and weight gains

tren gave huge strength gains, with average weight gains

anadrol gave both huge strength gains, and weight gains

ive never tried halo so i cant advise on it

----------


## LeroyB

Thanks for the info. Its so odd to me more people don't try Halo. I keep re-reading its profile to see if I am missing something but it just looks like a winner for strength gains.

I am thinking something like this right now. Based off your post and others:

1 - 10 test prop 100mg everysecond day
1 - 10 halo 10 mg before workout
1 - 10 250 hcg 2 times a week
2 - 10 .25 Arimdex eod (i am gyno prone) 
Normal Clomid / Nolva PCT

I can compare the Halo more effectivly then. Nothing againgt tren but this cycle I will be able to see what Halo is doing better since Ive never tried Tren or Halo. Rather just add one and see for a short 10 ( maybe 8 week cycle )
Thanks again!

----------


## Doc.Sust

halo is overated. only purpose would be to use it if you are worried about making a certain weight class or you dont want to put on weight. IMO dbol is best if you care less about putting on weight, even better than drol if you take enough mg's

----------


## ranging1

> Thanks for the info. Its so odd to me more people don't try Halo. I keep re-reading its profile to see if I am missing something but it just looks like a winner for strength gains.
> 
> I am thinking something like this right now. Based off your post and others:
> 
> 1 - 10 test prop 100mg everysecond day
> 1 - 10 halo 10 mg before workout
> 1 - 10 250 hcg 2 times a week
> 2 - 10 .25 Arimdex eod (i am gyno prone) 
> Normal Clomid / Nolva PCT
> ...


cycle looks good, although if you going to run test alone i would run prop at 100mg everday, which will total 700mg weekly, 

100mg eversecond day alone wont give you the gains your looking for, nor the strength you want

as i said halo i dont know enough about, but the trend seems to be before workouts for strength boosts, since using it constantly isnt the most effective since its not very good to gain muscle on, and is very liver toxic, so it cant be used in high dosages for long periods of time

arimidex looks fine, 

PCT looks fine, im guessing uve done ur research so u know what to do for PCT




> halo is overated. only purpose would be to use it if you are worried about making a certain weight class or you dont want to put on weight. IMO dbol is best if you care less about putting on weight, even better than drol if you take enough mg's


^^^^ personal experience i find drol better then dbol , although im comparing 100mg drol daily to 40mg dbol daily, so its probably not a good comparisent, however i find less sides and better strength gains on 100mg drol then 40mg dbol

----------


## LeroyB

Thanks for the responces.
I am on Dbol now and I ahve to say I am not enjoying it. Gains are great but bloating like a mother... Sore nipps. Im getting off of it soon so not a big deal. 
I would use it again but only if I felt it was better than Halo for strength.
When comparing Halo to Dbol:
Dbol:



> It is a 17aa steroid, which means it has been altered at the 17th Carbon position, to survive its´ first pass through your liver, and make it into your blood stream. It´ll raise your blood pressure (4) and is also hepatoxic (Liver-Toxic), so be careful with it.


vs
Halo:



> Halo has no estrogenic activity, and thus will not cause any kind of water retention or most of the bad effects associated with estrogen. It is however hepatoxic (liver toxic) (13) and I recommend keeping doses at or around 40mgs/day for a maximum of 4-6 weeks.


Things to consider: 
1) Dbol worse for bloat and bloodpresure.
2) Halo is Test derived and test is my friend.
3) Aggro is also my friend when workin on strength.

My concerns - If you read both profiles on steroid .com you can see that Halo would be prefered for raw strength gains, the VO2 increase, Aggro, and lesser side effects.
BUT - when you ask people most people do not recomend it.
I can't figure out why.

Dr. Have you tried it and if so what was the cycle like.
Thanks again for your info guys.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Thanks for the responces.
> I am on Dbol now and I ahve to say I am not enjoying it. Gains are great but bloating like a mother... Sore nipps. Im getting off of it soon so not a big deal. 
> I would use it again but only if I felt it was better than Halo for strength.
> When comparing Halo to Dbol:
> Dbol:
> 
> vs
> Halo:
> 
> ...


PM me for info

----------


## LeroyB

You have PM Dr.

----------

